# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Larry Sharpe for New York on the Joe Rogan Experience

## Thor

Joe Rogan is a bit dense on the school issue, but overall an excellent interview.

----------


## Thor

He has a good point in that if he wins NY and implements changes and turns the state around, it will prove libertarian ideas work and will spread to other states...

I like him.  Donated $100.

----------


## Sammy

I will vote for him..

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rogan's a bit dense on a number of issues, but I like him a lot, funny guy: got Musk in trouble a couple days ago.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I like this guy okay, but the libertarian party is never going to make it work in New York. Pipe dream. He was talking about Jesse Ventura and how he won the debates to become governor. but NY isn't MN. This guy winning would be great, but there's a greater chance of a Komodo dragon becoming New York governor.

----------


## Thor

> I like this guy okay, but the libertarian party is never going to make it work in New York. Pipe dream. He was talking about Jesse Ventura and how he won the debates to become governor. but NY isn't MN. This guy winning would be great, but there's a greater chance of a Komodo dragon becoming New York governor.


Did you watch the entire video?  If it is a 5 way race like it sounds like it might be, all he needs is 30% to win, and he is trying to get the 70% of the population that don't vote to actually vote this time.  It will probably come down to Cuomo and him (the Republican is a joke)  He has been going around the state non stop doing meet and greets and actually DOES have a chance.  And you are right, it is NY.  So if he wins in NY, imagine the message it will send across the country.  

LP candidates typically are a bit wacky....  but this guy is Sharpe.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Did you watch the entire video? If it is a 5 way race like it sounds like it might be, all he needs is 30% to win, and he is trying to get the 70% of the population that don't vote to actually vote this time. It will probably come down to Cuomo and him (the Republican is a joke) He has been going around the state non stop doing meet and greets and actually DOES have a chance. And you are right, it is NY. So if he wins in NY, imagine the message it will send across the country. 
> 
> LP candidates typically are a bit wacky.... but this guy is Sharpe.


It could be a 50-way race, the LP candidate will not win in New York and I'm skeptical that he'll even finish second. I would be so very pleased to be wrong, so it would make my day for him to shut my mouth.

----------


## Thor

> It could be a 50-way race, the LP candidate will not win in New York and I'm skeptical that he'll even finish second. I would be so very pleased to be wrong, so it would make my day for him to shut my mouth.


I hear ya.  And 99.9% of the time or more I would agree with you.  I have been following Sharpe for a few months as a side project without any real hope, brushing him off like you did, but the Rogan interview kind of gave me a glimmer of hope... Johnson might have a shot in NM even with the straight ticket voting crap they just pulled...  and that is about it.... as far as I know about winnable elections of significance... 

Larry is doing some good stuff, and busting his butt out there.... Cuomo is polling lower and lower, and there really is no alternative to him.  Cynthia Nixon is going nowhere.  The Republican is a sacrificial nothing...  I would like to see Sharpe get the $2M he needs to get the exposure he needs for name recognition and then possibly win.  Because it would be a huge success for libertarian ideas across the country if he won, or even came in second.  The Verizon Bridge idea, implemented and working, would show the rest of the country how to fix our decaying infrastructure.  That alone is gold.  But without getting the name recognition, you are probably right....

Seriously, what else we got going on right now?  Except complaining on the interwebs...

----------


## dannno

*Is it Finally Time for a Good Old Fashioned Money Bomb in 2018?*http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...y-Bomb-in-2018

----------


## Thor

I searched for "Sharpe" before posting, and nothing came up, and now I see why. Your title.

I concur we need a new money bomb for him.

----------


## dannno

> I searched for "Sharpe" before posting, and nothing came up, and now I see why. Your title.
> 
> I concur we need a new money bomb for him.


No, no, your thread was first, that's how I found out about this interview. If you search Sharpe now both come up as long as you don't search title only.

----------


## AuH20

I'm voting Larry.

----------


## Thor

OK guys.  Larry has been BUSTING HIS ASS non stop this last couple months.  He has personally visited all 62 counties in NY.  He is gaining in the polls.  He is at 13% voting for him with 33% name recognition.  He is wanting to get more TV and radio commercial time, which takes $$$$.  3 weeks to go.  He is asking for people to donate as much as you can, NOW to get in the airwaves.  If he can get to 100% name recognition he is at 39%, (33% name recognition to 100% is a x3, 13% x 3 is 39%) which can then a 5 way race.

*If NY gets a libertarian governor, then the tables turn for the whole USA.  We always said, focus on local races.  This is the local race.  This is winnable. The time is NOW!!!*

A lot of people were doing a $62.62 for 62 counties donation tonight.  He wants more if you can afford more.  Everyone (R, D and I) who hears him LOVES him.  He just needs more name recognition.

If you can chip in, please do.

https://larrysharpe.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Sharpe4Gov/

Just look at all of the live stream events he has been doing.  2 and 3 a DAY....

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Sharpe4Gov/videos/

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...IIBA%253D%253D

----------


## homahr

Donated.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

In it to Win it !

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

And there it is. Didn't even crack six figures in votes, it seems. That Komodo Dragon I mentioned would have gotten at least 100k.

The LP needs to be taken apart and rebuilt.

----------


## Schifference

Wow. A prospective candidate goes from he can win to barely getting a vote.

----------


## Thor

> And there it is. Didn't even crack six figures in votes, it seems. That Komodo Dragon I mentioned would have gotten at least 100k.
> 
> The LP needs to be taken apart and rebuilt.


Agreed.  It wasn't for lack of his efforts, or reaching out, or people agreeing with his positions. He made sense, and busted his ass all over the state.  EVERY SINGLE COUNTY.  The problem was the same problem it always is....   It was the L.  The (L)ibertarian stigma equates to (L)oser.

Gary Johnson won New Mexico for governor as an R.  And as an L in the senate race he lost way worse than he was projecting.  15.46% of the vote.  Huge for the L name, but still a 3rd place Loser.

Larry busted his ass all over New York, and he lost, because of the L.  If Larry was the R in this race, he would have had a much, much better showing.  Win?  not sure.  But damn.  The L sucks the every chance of winning out of you....

Amash and Massie re-elected as an R.


And there is this:



> Brandon Phinney
> 
> Until tonight, Brandon Phinney was a model for one genre of elected Libertarian: The party-switcher.
> 
> 
>  The New Hampshire state representative, elected to the 400-member body in 2016 as a Republican, switched to Libertarian in June 2017  after watching the machinery of allegedly small-government  Republicanism up close. "I saw how they wanted to spend all of our  money," he recalled to me in an interview  this summer, "and that immediately set off every red flag imaginable."  He targeted archaic laws to be stricken from the books, helped  effectively legalize visiting bands drinking beer on stage, and prepped for his first election wearing the "L" right there on his sweater.
> 
> 
>  With a win tonight, Phinney could demonstrate that the most  libertarian among Republicans can safely switch to the more  ideologically sympatico smaller party, and still protect a seat. Other  major-party politicians, surely, would take note in these polarizing  times.
> ...


https://reason.com/blog/2018/11/06/p...p-brandon-phi?


The problem isn't the message.  The problem is the wrapper.  Ron and Rand (and Massie and Amash) have it right.

The real battle is to be small L libertarian in Republican clothing and survive the party masters.  That is the ONLY way to win anything as a libertarian.

$#@! the LP.  They are a toxic waste.  I have long thought that, but keep giving them a chance.  It is futile. The L will continue to squalor in the bottom of the $#@! pile.  I will not support the LP in any fashion, anymore... 

We have simple minded Americans that can't see beyond 1+1.  So we need to play the 1+1 game or be left out.

----------


## dannno



----------

